# Veteran's organizations



## tnthomas (Sep 29, 2017)

Do any of you belong to a veteran organization such the VFW, American legion, or branch-of-service specific organization 

like Air Force Sergeants Association ?

I've not, just not been a "joiner", not sure why.  I've thought about visiting the local VFW hall, probably 3 miles from here.

A gal at the gym talks about them serving a mean steak dinner on Friday nights; she and her husband are active members there.

I don't know, I'm not a drinker, and such places are pretty much watering holes, which I have no issue with, just not my social 

circle.


----------



## IKE (Sep 30, 2017)

I belonged to rather unique American Legion Post for many years when I was living and working overseas in S.E. Asia and N. Africa......American Legion Post # 1 www.chinapost1.us 

The post commander at the time was C.A.S. Helseth and his wife Emily in Scottsdale, Arizona........our members were mainly ex military expats and our unofficial overseas meeting place / watering hole was Lucy's Tiger Den in Bangkok that was owned and ran by a American expat and his wife who was either Filipino or Thai.

When I finally retired my suitcases, in the early 80's, I kept up my membership for a few years and then quit.....I haven't been a member of any other Veteran's organization since.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 30, 2017)

Yes,  344th  Bomb Group.  Every couple of months  I  receive their publication  "Milk Run".  Hardly any of us still left.

( FYI   A  "Milk Run"  is a flown  mission  with no enemy opposition;  No flak or fighters.  Just deliver the bombs and fly back home again.)


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 30, 2017)

I thought about joining. But frankly, I'm not sure my political views would be welcomed.


----------



## HipGnosis (Oct 2, 2017)

I was in the US Air Force for 20 yrs and was on flight duty (enlisted) for 15 of them.   I did 'combat duty' in Desert Storm, among other campaigns and missions.  I've been around the world a dozen times (I flew on a big plane that went long distances including mid-air refuelings).
I was in the VFW for a year.  I wanted to do more than hand out poppys for donations and buy tickets to VFW functions, so I didn't renew.
I have the links to two veteran support organizations and the Civil Air Patrol on my computer.   I will check them out when I have the time.


----------



## drifter (Oct 28, 2017)

Was a member of VFW.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 29, 2017)

No, I have never joined any such organizations.  I also see the ones around here as just another bar for drinkers. 

I do support all veterans. I really like what Gary Sinise  and his foundation is doing for vets and just made a donation.


----------



## Trade (Oct 29, 2017)

No. Hanging out with a bunch of cigarette smoking, booze swilling, right wing old farts doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## oldman (Oct 30, 2017)

I belong to the local American Legion. They serve lunch and dinner seven days a week at reduced prices compared to other restaurants. The booze is cheap, but we (my wife and I) are not drinkers. I belong just to support the club, which does a lot of good community work by donating thousands of dollars to youth and other organizations. The money is earned by selling punch cards and other gambling devices, which again, we do not support. I pay my dues and we will occasionally eat dinner there and also make a single monetary contribution at Christmas time that is used for retired and/or injured veterans that are in VA homes across Pennsylvania. My wife's brother died while a patient in one of them, which was in Scranton, PA.


----------



## drifter (Oct 30, 2017)

I guess you could say every man to his own cup of tea. When I joined the VFW in the early '80s I joined because the guy that kept inviting me was photographer. Had been a photographer a long time, maintained a studio, was in good standing with the university photography and darkroom people. I joined so I could learn from him and  pick his brain. I was in a photo club, with a bunch of people good with a camera, including some from the university photographers and darkroom people. There was a bunch of boose served but I'd have a drink, a vodka tonic or gin tonic, sit there and quiz him. He invited me into his studio in the evenings, show and explain his equipment, how best to use light and lens of different cameras, studio lighting. I was in the photo club about ten years. A worthwile venture. My time in the VFW made that possible.


----------

